# Say "Hi" to Abby, Ethan, and the new girl coming home tomorrow!



## kittyhawk (Oct 8, 2012)

Abby - 3.5yr male (my husband's cat who he swore was a girl) tuxedo DSH

Ethan - 11 month old all black DSH

Ezri - 14yr old female rag doll


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Janz (Mar 26, 2012)

Beautiful and handsome! Congratulations on your new girl. I love when somebody gives an older cat a home.


----------



## kittyhawk (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks! We pick her up tomorrow, so excited!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## hllewellyn (Oct 2, 2012)

Beautiful kitties!


----------



## kittyhawk (Oct 8, 2012)

Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

It's always so much fun to see kitties who are so adorable and yet so different-looking. How great that you adopted a senior kitty!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

You have a lovely kitty family.


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

D'awww!!


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

You are so sweet and wonderful to give that beautiful ol girl happy golden years! They're all handsome/beautiful! The part about male Abby made me laugh... but you could always say it's Abbey like a chuch abbey, or Abbey Road if you're a Beatles fan!


----------



## kittyhawk (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone 

We're still in the intro process with Ezri. She's warmed right up to me, she's ok with my husband as well. I let Abby come in and she was fine until he sniffed her. Then she growled a little and hissed at him and I knew it was a no-go yet. I haven't even bothered trying with Ethan yet.

I hope so much that she gets used to the boys and the dog. She lived with another female Siamese cat named Jadzia in her first home, I'm not sure if she was alone or not in her second home, and her third home she was with two purebred ragdoll cats that did not like her being there at all.

She's never been around a dog, and ours can be a little much sometimes so I'm hoping through smell she'll come to get use to everyone. Hopefully it'll only take the usual 10 days!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi Abby, Ethan, and the new girl coming home tomorrow!

Sent from my hp pavillion HPE with an Intell Core® i7 processor using Firefox 15.0.1


----------



## kittyhawk (Oct 8, 2012)

she's home now. Just trying to get her and the boys introduced now.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Luvmyfurbabies (Jun 25, 2012)

I think this is wonderful. If I ever do get another cat one day? I'm thinking it will be a senior kitty as well......every cat no matter what the age is still a baby in a cat lovers heart!


----------



## kittyhawk (Oct 8, 2012)

Every cat no matter what age is still great! I love them all 

I would adopt another old cat in a heartbeat. They're a what-you-see-is-what-you-get deal. You know what their personality is like, what their habits are like, you don't have to deal with the teenage stage, and they're pretty low maintenance.

I highly recommend anyone thinking of adopting another kitty to look into a senior first! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

kittyhawk said:


> Every cat no matter what age is still great! I love them all
> 
> I would adopt another old cat in a heartbeat. They're a what-you-see-is-what-you-get deal. You know what their personality is like, what their habits are like, you don't have to deal with the teenage stage, and they're pretty low maintenance.
> 
> ...


Me too! I adopted both of my girls as adults, though they weren't seniors. I loved my first cat, whom I adopted when she was about 3 1/2 months. But I didn't realize how much energy it took to keep a kitten occupied and out of trouble, and I had no idea she was so stubborn. 

It's so heartbreaking to go to a shelter and see cats who have been there in those cages for over a year, and senior cats who aren't likely to be adopted.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Which one is the ragdoll? 

This one?


----------



## kittyhawk (Oct 8, 2012)

GhostTown - Yep, that's her! I was only told of her breed by her last owner although I don actually think she is a ragdoll. I feel like she's just a regular DLH and the whole ragdoll thing was a ploy to get someone to adopt her because she's elderly. I looked through all her vet records but I didn't pay attention to the breed. I'll have to check again.

Spirite - Yeah, when I found Ezri my husband suggested we get another kitten instead so it could grow up with our daughter, but I honestly cannot handle another kitten. Too much too soon. Especially with a newborn in here in another 6.5 weeks! Yikes! Time really flies!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

